# Vibrating Sirens



## Double-E (Jul 3, 2009)

_"An emergency siren that alerts drivers by making their vehicles vibrate is being tested by doctors in Hampshire."_

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/8132852.stm

interesting, no?


----------



## MrRevesz (Jul 3, 2009)

We have them here already, under a few different names but for the most part known as "the rumbler" 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20fbMTeEpfo&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 3, 2009)

They've been around for a little while. I like the idea, but I haven't seen any data on how effective they are.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 3, 2009)

I've never heard of this but it sounds really interesting.  Do they ever cause problems like people wondering if they are having car problems?  Or is it startling to them?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 3, 2009)

I think they're called rumblers but idk if they are a good idea or not.  My Lights and sirens work just fine, i'm not sure i'd want ot add something that could scare ppl and make things go wrong b/c people aren't used to them...


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 3, 2009)

I like that...we need it around here.....

oneluv79


----------



## silver (Jul 4, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I think they're called rumblers but idk if they are a good idea or not.  My Lights and sirens work just fine, i'm not sure i'd want ot add something that could scare ppl and make things go wrong b/c people aren't used to them...



If you think about it didn't sirens scare people when they first came out? Nothing new could ever be introduce if you are afraid of people's responses to it. If it becomes popular, it will not scare people anymore. However, it will still notify drivers with ease that an emergency vehicle is behind them.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 4, 2009)

The rumbler is apparently coming on our 2010 trucks, along with new livery (thanks to a Dr. Levick consult) and potentially: forward facing captain's chair replacing the squad bench and a tail lift like they have in the UK.

Our Driver Safety Officer tested out the rumbler down in the states and was impressed. He said it wasn't the vibration that he found most effective, but that the rumbler tackled the low frequencies that are ignored by our current sirens and better cuts through sound proofing and stereos.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 4, 2009)

silver said:


> However, it will still notify drivers with ease that an emergency vehicle is behind them.



Unless they're one of those idiots that blast their music at a volume that is going to cause them to go deaf in a few years. You can get behind them with your sirens on, alternating tones, air horn and they have no idea you're there unless they look in the rearview mirror.


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 4, 2009)

Post deleted due to pic links not working once i figure it out I will repost.


----------



## marineman (Jul 6, 2009)

My question to anyone using a rumbler is does that extra vibration come into the box at all? I know we very rarely run L&S to the hospital but I would hate to be the one trying to provide patient care with even more vibrations and noises going on back there. Has anyone tried taking a BP with it on while moving? Just wondering about it's effects.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 6, 2009)

marineman said:


> My question to anyone using a rumbler is does that extra vibration come into the box at all? I know we very rarely run L&S to the hospital but I would hate to be the one trying to provide patient care with even more vibrations and noises going on back there. Has anyone tried taking a BP with it on while moving? Just wondering about it's effects.



I was wondering the same, I know what bumps in the road do to the bp cuff on out monitor lol most of the time I just take them manually which can also be interesting on some of the roads up here haha


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 6, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Unless they're one of those idiots that blast their music at a volume that is going to cause them to go deaf in a few years. You can get behind them with your sirens on, alternating tones, air horn and they have no idea you're there unless they look in the rearview mirror.



...or they are live in the geriatric neighborhood that I often respond in.


----------



## marineman (Jul 6, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> I was wondering the same, I know what bumps in the road do to the bp cuff on out monitor lol most of the time I just take them manually which can also be interesting on some of the roads up here haha



I do manual every time unless it's on a long distance transfer and the patient is stable and my readings come real close to my manual reading. It's so easy to just set the monitor up for every 15-30 minutes and go. I have gotten into the habit in our older rigs to just wait for a stop sign and grab a BP, our newer ones aren't that bad but the old ones vibrate and rattle so much that it's a lost cause trying to hear while moving.


----------



## Small_Town_EMT (Jul 21, 2009)

I have not had the privilate of trying out the vibrating siren yet, or being on the other side where it is being used on me.  I definitely do like the idea though.  I think they will be much more effective once they are in more widespread use.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

The unit that I rode in last week had them and it was a Braun Raider. There really wasn't that much difference in the compartment; pretty much the same as the road vibrations. I don't see any problem with them, although I haven't tried to take a BP (for obvious reasons) with the rumbler on. Tip: on the older units (such as the 90's International Type 3 models) it is VERY bumpy and rattles all the time. So, wear thick shoes and try to keep your feet off the floor, maybe even put them on the rail of the stretcher (the ones we have here have a rubber-cushioned lock mechanism for the stretcher, so it isn't that bad). All the EMT's Medics I have talked to around here have said that they think the newer units have a MUCH better ride and they think it helps the pt. comfort level too.


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not a cop, so you will have to forgive me if I sound ignorant.

I can see how these might be very usefull if a driver is unaware an officer is pulling them over, but how often does that happen?

It seems to me like these sirens are just the latest edition of "oh :censored::censored::censored::censored:, the cops, run"

I honestly think these would only be necessary in high traffic areas, highways, and large cities. If the small town I live in were to equip them, I think I would have to complain.

I think this could be a waste of money to most PD's. It seems like some cops have gotten so used to the sound of their sirens, they forget how loud and distracting they really are. 

But again, I am not a professional.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Cory said:


> I'm not a cop, so you will have to forgive me if I sound ignorant.
> 
> I can see how these might be very usefull if a driver is unaware an officer is pulling them over, but how often does that happen?
> 
> ...



We have a bunch of "Suburban Gangstas" here. Thumping their bass so loud that they'll go deaf in two years. They don't hear sirens... at all..


----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2009)

But they will feel a light vibration...when their loud bassy stereo system is playing? You get my point?


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think these sirens really produce vibrations. I have experience with them and they emit I forget if it is a low or high frequency or pitch that you can definatley hear over other things. They kind of sound like a cow mooing but to the sirens pattern.


----------



## NREMTB12 (Jul 22, 2009)

the third police car in this video is the perfect example of what the rumbler sounds like from a pedestrian perspective...very effective

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKnL6NPyD40


----------



## Dominion (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm actually all for testing LRAD sirens in amublances.  Just saying.


----------

